# Sanding machines



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone know what makes the heads bounce.. And how do u fix it?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Make sure the velcro pad is perfectly centered and the same with the sanding disc, otherwise it could be the foam pad is not flat, take it off and wash it and keep it flat as it dries, failing that maybe your bearing is about to blow.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I think I know what your problem may be . If you look where the cable joins on to the head of your sander you will see where the plastic cover that covers the cable goes inside a aluminium sleeve . This should be held in tightly and not loose .I had the same problem .What you need to do is take it to someone who can crimp it back in place , so that the aluminium is crimped to the plastic . Take it to someone who deals in wire cables or ask around


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

ty.. ive tried the pads and disc its not them.. ill try crimping that.. ty guys


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

just replace that end if you think that could be it. Why fart around with crimping crap? It's like a $10 part. my .02


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> just replace that end if you think that could be it. Why fart around with crimping crap? It's like a $10 part. my .02


 Had mine crimped years ago , works like a ripper . Just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------

